# Steelheading with my son this week



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been fishing quite a bit with my soon to be 5 year old. On Sunday we went out to Mentor Headlands. In a couple hours we hooked 6 and landed 2. He is now watching the float and setting the hook on his own. I didn't care for the atmosphere out there and probably won't go back. For those of you who have been out there this fall you know what I am referring to. One time my son wanted to net the fish and a guy comes running over almost pushing him out of the way to net it even though I kept saying I didn't need help. I don't care how big your family is you are not getting my fish!

Today we went further east and the bite was insane for the first 45 minutes or so. I am talking a hit on every cast. My son had a little trouble with the slack created by the wind but he will get it. He pretty much did most of the fishing during the hot bite. We hooked probably 15 today and landed 8 including this bonus walleye. 

He has been asking for waders so Santa had to give them early since the weather has been so nice!


----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> I have been fishing quite a bit with my soon to be 5 year old. On Sunday we went out to Mentor Headlands. In a couple hours we hooked 6 and landed 2. He is now watching the float and setting the hook on his own. I didn't care for the atmosphere out there and probably won't go back. For those of you who have been out there this fall you know what I am referring to. One time my son wanted to net the fish and a guy comes running over almost pushing him out of the way to net it even though I kept saying I didn't need help. I don't care how big your family is you are not getting my fish!
> 
> Today we went further east and the bite was insane for the first 45 minutes or so. I am talking a hit on every cast. My son had a little trouble with the slack created by the wind but he will get it. He pretty much did most of the fishing during the hot bite. We hooked probably 15 today and landed 8 including this bonus walleye.
> 
> ...


----------



## bucketeer (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job Dad! That little guy must be in good shape to hike out that far and handle all those fish. Great report!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Forgot the waders picture.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

bucketeer said:


> Good job Dad! That little guy must be in good shape to hike out that far and handle all those fish. Great report!


He loves to hike and jump on rocks. He actually handled those rocks better than most guys I have gone with out there. I have had him training for sports for a couple years lol


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Awsome, great pics. Hes hooked for life now. Some of my best memories are my dad taking me fishing at that age. In todays world to many kids never grow an appreciation for the outdoors. Keep up the goodwork.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Totally Cool!! Not enough young people learning to appreciate the art of fishing. Great job dad!! And great job little man, you are the bomb!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those pics are priceless. He looks so pumped.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Hooked for life !!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations. That is awesome and he will never forget the days spent fishing with Dad. I still remember my first walleye and steelhead almost thirty years ago now. I was a year older than your son. I love his waders and make sure he wears a wading belt. Good luck and I look forward to seeing more posts about your outings together.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Top notch!


----------



## iquitos (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the post! 57 years ago my dad took me fishing for the first time and i have been a fishing fanatic ever since. He is hooked for life!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

That's fantastic. Great to hear you have him out fishing and catching! Lots of fun, lifelong memories and a great hobby. Makes it that much more fun to go out fishin. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What were you using to to catch the steelies?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What were you using to to catch the steelies?


Jig and minnows. Tons of minnows everywhere just need to scoop them up.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh thats awesome............... Hes a fish slaying machine............


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

KTkiff, thanks! Could you possibley tell me how Far East of fairport you went for that walleye?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The Fishing Addict said:


> KTkiff, thanks! Could you possibley tell me how Far East of fairport you went for that walleye?


Pm sent


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

and the life preserver and wader belt is currently off just for the photo op??? you sink fast with open top waders...


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

privateer said:


> and the life preserver and wader belt is currently off just for the photo op??? you sink fast with open top waders...


No I am a horrible parent I put my kid in dangerous situations. 

Trust me where we are wading it's like standing on 6 inches of water in a bath tub. We aren't crossing rivers or anything where it's remotely close to deep or fast. He would have been safe in these spots as a 2 year old with no life jacket or wading belt. Will I be chastised for him walking on the rocks out to headlands too?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great report and pictures!! --From one father to another


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously a wading belt? Get real. The kid is what ankle shin deep? How about all the p.m. guys just say good job on taking the kid fishing. Have you guys seen the pics with him and his kid on the yak? He always has pdf on. Beld and pdf are NOT needed with no flow and 3 inches of water. Ill bet ktiff is never more than a couple feet away at all times.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> Seriously a wading belt? Get real. The kid is what ankle shin deep? How about all the p.m. guys just say good job on taking the kid fishing. Have you guys seen the pics with him and his kid on the yak? He always has pdf on. Beld and pdf are NOT needed with no flow and 3 inches of water. Ill bet ktiff is never more than a couple feet away at all times.


Post was intended for education and not accusation... A message for those that may not know how to be safe with this gear on. I have been on fast moving / deep water with many adults that don't have a wading belt and don't even know why you should have one...


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Me and my 17 yr old son went to Rr around 7.30 am this morning fished til noon and went 2 for 6. We both were a bit rusty but had a blast - black-/ red jig with maggots worked well.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Narwhal said:


> Me and my 17 yr old son went to Rr around 7.30 am this morning fished til noon and went 2 for 6. We both were a bit rusty but had a blast - black-/ red jig with maggots worked well.


Nice job. Were you pretty low on the river still?


----------

